# My New Grand Seiko Hi-Beat GMT (SBGJ021)



## BlueIn2Red (Aug 14, 2015)

Very pleased to pick this one up, my first limited edition GS and a very special piece - hard to take pictures of though!


----------



## HiggsBoson (Oct 12, 2009)

*Re: My New Grand Seiko Hi-Beat GMT (SBGA021)*

Beautiful piece, where did you get it from?
I'm in the UK and I find that Grand Seiko are quite difficult to get hold of, at a reasonable price anyway! :roll:


----------



## BlueIn2Red (Aug 14, 2015)

I got it from Jura (who had a sale on, unsure if they still do). I got the last J021 though.


----------



## MLJinAK (Feb 14, 2015)

That's a good shot of the date wheel. Didn't know it was lined.


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

Nice catch. Wear it in good health.


----------



## Watchseeker27 (Feb 27, 2016)

> Very pleased to pick this one up, my first limited edition GS and a very special piece - hard to take pictures of though!


Despite your doubts, looks like you managed to take amazing pictures of it!

Wear it in good health!


----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

I had the pleasure of seeing that watch while in NYC this past summer, memorable visit to the Seiko boutique, and it is truely stunning. Your photos do a great job (better than any of seen actually) of capturing some of the subtle details that are a GS. Nice score and enjoy it in good health in 2017 and beyond!


----------



## Laso1 (Oct 10, 2012)

WOW!!!!!!!!


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Congrats and wear it in good health. Thanks for sharing the wonderful photos. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mirabello1 (Sep 1, 2011)

Holy Beautiful Batman !!!!!!!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## mpalmer (Dec 30, 2011)

I love that red dial. Congrats on your Grand Seiko!


----------



## dinodays (May 8, 2016)

That's a nice watch! Way to roll through 2017! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DickoryDoc (Jan 25, 2016)

Does this model have a nickname yet? The colour scheme of the dial and GMT hand leads me to call it the "McDonalds" GMT.


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Truly a beautiful GMT model. Great that you were able to get one of these limited edition models, too. I think that this one will soon very a very sought after piece. I hope you enjoy it well!
Cheers,
Carl


----------



## hotmustardsauce (Sep 19, 2012)

This has to be the best looking GS ever. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## ankitblanket (Aug 11, 2016)

Hot damn, congratulations! Brilliant photos of the dial and case back:-!


----------



## Domo (Sep 20, 2013)

Eh....Your macro needs some work. Try focus stacking a few images together when it gets that close.

heee heh....Congratulations! An e-x-c-e-p-t-i-o-n-a-l piece!!! :-!


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

A gift for mankind from the heavens above.

Absolutely stunning! ! 

Sent from my SM-T530NU using Tapatalk


----------



## BlueIn2Red (Aug 14, 2015)

Domo said:


> Eh....Your macro needs some work. Try focus stacking a few images together when it gets that close.


I know the macros are crappy - this isn't a photography forum though so I figured most wouldn't care or mind. They were made hand held with a phone camera so focus stacking isn't really an option. They're good enough for my needs though and in a way I quite like the effect of the out of focus and distorted areas.

Thanks everybody else for the nice comments!


----------



## mrchan (Nov 3, 2013)

It is a beautiful watch, I've seen it and handled it in person and I love almost everything about it. Especially the coloured wheel at the back And the red dial.








The only thing that stops me from buying it is how thick it is. It feels unnecessarily thick and sits awkwardly on my wrist.
But it is such an awesome watch otherwise, so congrats on your purchase and enjoy it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BlueIn2Red (Aug 14, 2015)

Yes you're right, the current Hi-Beat GMTs are quite thick (I'm not sure I'd agree "unnecessarily" so though - it looks like the movement is simply that thick, there isn't any wasted space that I can see otherwise). However, on my wrist at least they do wear very well due to the curved case design. It was critical to get the right bracelet sizing though; I had a few attempts before getting the right balance of links on each side of the wrist before the watch sat properly without flopping one way or the other due to it's rather top heavy nature.


----------



## TJMike (Jan 30, 2014)

AndyGarton said:


> Yes you're right, the current Hi-Beat GMTs are quite thick (I'm not sure I'd agree "unnecessarily" so though - it looks like the movement is simply that thick, there isn't any wasted space that I can see otherwise). However, on my wrist at least they do wear very well due to the curved case design. It was critical to get the right bracelet sizing though; I had a few attempts before getting the right balance of links on each side of the wrist before the watch sat properly without flopping one way or the other due to it's rather top heavy nature.


You are right about the bracelet sizing. I just bought the SBGJ015 and I need to get the bracelet resized. What seem perfect in the store was less than perfect in the real world.


----------



## jah (Mar 26, 2012)

I'm so jealous!  CONGRATS!


----------



## Mirabello1 (Sep 1, 2011)

Great pictures 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Allan_de_dub (Oct 18, 2016)

Those are amazing pictures! Really like the one that highlights the grooves on the date disk; it seems to be unique to this model as I don't see it on my SBGA103.


----------



## wannawatch (May 8, 2013)

VERY NICE


----------



## mega (Feb 6, 2013)

This GS is stunning. Thanks for the pictures --- they really do bring out some mesmerizing details. 

As for nicknames, after seeing your pic (and until another name pops up), in my mind I'm calling it the Birch Beer. It's like the Root Beer GMT, but redder and tastier.


----------



## BlueIn2Red (Aug 14, 2015)

mega said:


> As for nicknames, after seeing your pic (and until another name pops up), in my mind I'm calling it the Birch Beer. It's like the Root Beer GMT, but redder and tastier.


We don't have Birch Beer in the UK as far as I'm aware, so I think I'll go with the very simple "plum"!

EDIT - or cherry?!?


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Burgundy is the nickname Rob at Topper Jewelry gave the watch when I pick up the watch. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BlueIn2Red (Aug 14, 2015)

Not very exciting to just use the colour name though right?

SBGJ021 - the Blackjack?


----------



## Aonarch (Jan 2, 2017)

How do you like the GMT function? Does it work well changing time zones?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BlueIn2Red (Aug 14, 2015)

I don't travel that much but yes it works well - it does it the "Rolex way", so you can set a new local time quickly and easily adjusting the hour hand in hourly steps.


----------



## Mirabello1 (Sep 1, 2011)

Tried this on today in NYC.. I had to use all my willpower not to plunk down my credit card..it's amazing

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

I believe maroon is the color which comes closest to that of the SBGJ021 dial.


----------



## Triaed (Mar 8, 2014)

It is not a spring drive, is it?

I love how the dial changes the shades of red

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

AndyGarton said:


> Not very exciting to just use the colour name though right?
> 
> SBGJ021 - the Blackjack?


There are only 600 of these, ever. And you have one of them, call it whatever make you happy. I've three brown-ish dial LE GS. My nickname for them are Havana, Merlot and Burgundy. You can search for the thread on this forum.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DickoryDoc (Jan 25, 2016)

AndyGarton said:


> We don't have Birch Beer in the UK as far as I'm aware, so I think I'll go with the very simple "plum"!
> 
> EDIT - or cherry?!?


Plum wine - very Japanese.


----------



## ttmaxti (Mar 7, 2010)

Beautiful dial and finish 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Domo said:


> Eh....Your macro needs some work. Try focus stacking a few images together when it gets that close.


I think they're just fine as they are. Sometimes technical perfection can detract from an image.

Beautiful watch.


----------



## gorgon777 (May 6, 2007)

Congratulations! This is my favorite Grand Seiko. I hope to pick one up next year. The photos are great and are much better than the renders I see on watch blogs. This is the first time I've seen it in a photograph. Truly stunning. A future classic. Enjoy it!


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

It's breathtaking. Wear it in good health!


----------



## verdi88 (May 13, 2016)

Amazing.. A feast for the eyes..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hantms (May 28, 2014)

It looks so good I want to eat it.


----------



## vkalia (Oct 26, 2014)

Wow. Just.. wow!!!


----------



## Rcfan (Nov 18, 2011)

Very nice photos that capture this piece's special attributes. As for the name, why can't it simply be the Iwate? Mt. Iwate is the inspiration for the design after all.


----------



## reggie747 (Sep 12, 2013)

Nice, Nice and Niiiiice ! You're just being coy about the photos - they look brilliant.
Great news with Jura actually coming through with your sale.
I bought and paid for a GS on the 26th Dec only to be told on the 30th Dec that "sorry Sir, the watch we sold you has _JUST _been sent out to somebody else and it was the last one we had of that model" 
How pi55ed was I ? Very. Not a great way to run a business. I got my refund today, 5th Jan.
I'll not use them ever again.

I'm pleased for you though, that's a cracker.


----------



## TJMike (Jan 30, 2014)

reggie747 said:


> Nice, Nice and Niiiiice ! You're just being coy about the photos - they look brilliant.
> Great news with Jura actually coming through with your sale.
> I bought and paid for a GS on the 26th Dec only to be told on the 30th Dec that "sorry Sir, the watch we sold you has _JUST _been sent out to somebody else and it was the last one we had of that model"
> How pi55ed was I ? Very. Not a great way to run a business. I got my refund today, 5th Jan.
> ...


That really sucks that you were screwed over like that. Not the best way to run a business.


----------



## BlueIn2Red (Aug 14, 2015)

reggie747 said:


> Nice, Nice and Niiiiice ! You're just being coy about the photos - they look brilliant.
> Great news with Jura actually coming through with your sale.
> I bought and paid for a GS on the 26th Dec only to be told on the 30th Dec that "sorry Sir, the watch we sold you has _JUST _been sent out to somebody else and it was the last one we had of that model"
> How pi55ed was I ? Very. Not a great way to run a business. I got my refund today, 5th Jan.
> ...


 Sorry to hear that. I don't want to go into detail, but my purchase experience was far from smooth also, and I too won't be using them again (although there's a danger I'll show weakness if there's a 50% off sale!).


----------



## reggie747 (Sep 12, 2013)

AndyGarton said:


> I don't want to go into detail, but my purchase experience was far from smooth also, and I too won't be using them again


I'd love to hear a sketch outline as to why it wasn't plain sailing for you??

This isn't the first time I've heard of less than stellar service from them but I thought it may have improved.

Do tell us ?


----------



## Longjean (Jun 30, 2012)

Is this the most beautiful GS dial, is this the most beautiful dial on any watch <£9000? I saw this in the metal yesterday and could not stop staring at it .
Porter's of Glasgow have it in stock if anyone cannot find it in the UK, they are a family firm brave enough to be the only local stockist of GS.
The colour is nowhere near McDonald's red more like my school blazer which was maroon.


----------



## PANICiii (Dec 7, 2015)

Very nice. Congrats!


----------



## jandrese (May 11, 2009)

Holy f*&sticks! Nice macros of an intense GS. That dial looks alive in some shots. Some of the fine details that cannot be visible to naked eye, especially if you are presbyopic, gotta be GS just challenging themselves to do something amazing, just to see if it can be done.


----------



## BlueIn2Red (Aug 14, 2015)

Amazing how switching to a strap can change the personality of the watch - this is an old brown Nomos strap, but it kinda works. It's inspired me to take a risk and order a custom Camille Fournet strap for the watch, in "Bordeaux" ... might be great, might look like a clown's watch!

(I was also slightly irritated to find the lug with of the J021 is 19mm, when all my other hi-beats are 20mm!)


----------



## The Bigwatch Guy (Jul 21, 2016)

I own a vintage Grand Seiko High Beat. These newer models are terrific but I am still a vintage guy. These vintage Grand Seiko watches have done nothing but go up in value and I think it is because of the emergence of the modern Grand Seiko models.


----------



## Leicachamp (Nov 29, 2015)

My High beat is 21mm. SBGH 039. I wish all the GS models are 20mm. I really dont understand why they need the 3 sizes. My other watch is a GMT also at 40mm but the strap is 19mm!!!. It becomes quite costly having same color strap in 2 or 3 sizes.



AndyGarton said:


> Amazing how switching to a strap can change the personality of the watch - this is an old brown Nomos strap, but it kinda works. It's inspired me to take a risk and order a custom Camille Fournet strap for the watch, in "Bordeaux" ... might be great, might look like a clown's watch!
> 
> (I was also slightly irritated to find the lug with of the J021 is 19mm, when all my other hi-beats are 20mm!)
> 
> View attachment 10458314


----------



## luderchris3 (Jul 28, 2016)

Cheese and rice! Those details. One day...


----------



## Rickfernandez (Aug 21, 2015)

I held this watch last week and it is stunning in person. I wish I was in the position to buy it. You did incredible job taking pictures of it, congratulations on that beauty.


----------



## paskinner (Dec 27, 2015)

I tried mine on a good brown leather strap, but came to the conclusion that I preferred the bracelet, so I switched back. The 021 is a watch of stunning beauty and equally fine quality. A genuinely great watch.


----------



## BlueIn2Red (Aug 14, 2015)

Yes similar feelings here, mine is now back on the bracelet.


----------



## Drksaint (Dec 30, 2012)

Beautiful watch and great pics! Congrats!


----------



## aaroniusl (Nov 3, 2015)

Congrats on the beautiful piece, seeing your pics make me want one too!


----------



## jteh (Feb 9, 2017)

I'm curious to see how well the Camille Fournet "bordeaux" suits the dial. I too am considering a Camille Fournet strap for my SBGJ021 but can't decide between the light bordeaux or bordeaux alligator as the colour looks pretty much identical based on the tiny colour sample they have on their site.

Would it be possible to post a picture of the watch on it?



AndyGarton said:


> Amazing how switching to a strap can change the personality of the watch - this is an old brown Nomos strap, but it kinda works. It's inspired me to take a risk and order a custom Camille Fournet strap for the watch, in "Bordeaux" ... might be great, might look like a clown's watch!
> 
> (I was also slightly irritated to find the lug with of the J021 is 19mm, when all my other hi-beats are 20mm!)
> 
> View attachment 10458314


----------



## BlueIn2Red (Aug 14, 2015)

Sure I'll do my best, it hasn't arrived yet.


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)

The explosion of color is just so sexy, love it!


----------



## bay (Dec 4, 2015)

They really get the details right with these watches. Great pick.


----------



## David Holt (Sep 3, 2014)

That's gorgeous!


----------



## jteh (Feb 9, 2017)

Cheers!


----------



## BlueIn2Red (Aug 14, 2015)

jteh said:


> I'm curious to see how well the Camille Fournet "bordeaux" suits the dial. I too am considering a Camille Fournet strap for my SBGJ021 but can't decide between the light bordeaux or bordeaux alligator as the colour looks pretty much identical based on the tiny colour sample they have on their site.
> 
> Would it be possible to post a picture of the watch on it?


Here you go. Terrible dull light here today but I can tell you it matches the J021 perfectly in my opinion, very happy with it. This is simply "bordeaux", in ostrich obviously though so won't match exactly what you're considering.


----------



## briang583 (Mar 25, 2014)

Holy cow, it's awesome! The pictures too. When I recently got my first GS SBGX091 I was blown away by it and I think I actually like more everyday. I never considered a red dial, but this is just wow!


----------



## JoeKirk (Nov 29, 2009)

That ostrich strap seems to match very well!


----------



## jteh (Feb 9, 2017)

Looks great, thanks for posting!


----------



## serve 1st (Jan 9, 2014)

red = baller
very cool


----------



## Greensweeps (Jun 28, 2010)

Absolutely amazing watch. Grand Seiko at it again. Just wow.


----------



## kitrrdc (Feb 10, 2017)

Nice and lovely, On Wishlist


----------



## Robbyman (Jan 21, 2012)

What do you guys think the resale would be on this model


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

Robbyman said:


> What do you guys think the resale would be on this model


At the moment, less than that of BNIB.
In the long run? Your guess is as good as anyone else's.
The SBGJ005 used to be the public's Hi-Beat favorite, until it got trumped by this one.


----------



## bluedialer (Sep 16, 2011)

T1meout said:


> At the moment, less than that of BNIB.
> In the long run? Your guess is as good as anyone else's.
> The SBGJ005 used to be the public's Hi-Beat favorite, until it got trumped by this one.


Oh, I don't know about that.... I'm thinking there are definitely a number of 021 owners who'd be open to some sort of trade for an 005. Maybe not a straight up trade due to used vs new, but deep down they would prefer to have the award winner. Of course, I am biased.


----------



## Robbyman (Jan 21, 2012)

I don't have either but have to say the red knock the socks off the green and I have seen both in person. It would be the 21 all day.


----------



## BlueIn2Red (Aug 14, 2015)

I have the red and prefer the green ... perhaps the watch/grass is always greener? I probably would swap my J021 for an equivalent condition J005.


----------



## bluedialer (Sep 16, 2011)

AndyGarton said:


> I have the red and prefer the green ... perhaps the watch/grass is always greener? I probably would swap my J021 for an equivalent condition J005.


No I like how green my grass is just fine . But it's all just a matter of personal taste, they are both totally excellent.

I'll admit the green probably doesn't explode and show as much as the red. Also, on my particular J005 piece I've noticed that the minute and seconds hands are not bent as dramatically as I've noticed in (assumedly) later produced examples featuring the hi beat GMT movement. I think early on they were still uncertain how much they wanted to bend them. Not a problem, but an interesting little point of interest anyway.


----------



## Domo (Sep 20, 2013)

My incessant whoring of my 005 probably has increased the desirability of the 021, sorry about that fellow 005 owners b-)


----------



## bluedialer (Sep 16, 2011)

I still think the 600 J005's sold out faster than these 500 J021's :-d


----------



## booest (Jan 9, 2017)

all the textured dials are to die for~!


----------



## nupicasso (Jan 6, 2016)

This is one of the most beautiful dials I've ever seen. The rotor is breathtaking as well. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## DimaL (Jan 4, 2014)

Robbyman said:


> I don't have either but have to say the red knock the socks off the green and I have seen both in person. It would be the 21 all day.


I concur. Of course it's a matter of taste and I respect the fact that 005 is "da winner", but looking at both of them next to one another - 021 is my favorite by far. As a matter of fact, my next one down would be 001. And only after that I'll look at 005. Maybe green is just not my color.

BTW, if anyone interested - boutique in NY still has one 021 left. Manager said it's the last one in US. I think they can take order over the phone and ship it for free. They did ship mine - NJ tax is slightly less than NYC - saved like $100 or so. Spent on scotch to celebrate. ;-)


----------



## green_pea (May 10, 2016)

that red dial and burnt rotor are to die for, amazing!


----------

